# "Bicycle Night" in Warren MI Every Tuesday Now thru October



## Jay81 (Jun 1, 2021)

Back again for the 2021 season, Bicycle Night in Warren MI.

Presented by: Lumberyard Grub & Pub of Warren MI, and Eastside Bike Shop of Centerline MI.

*WHEN:*
Every Tuesday night Now thru October. 6pm til ??

*WHERE:*
Lumberyard Grub & Pub
26700 Schoenherr Rd
Warren MI 48089

If you're local, or passing through the area, stop in and check it out! I go just about every week.

Bring a friend!

Everyone is welcome to bring their bikes and parts, to display, and/or sell. No charge to display or sell your stuff.

Good food and drinks available to purchase.

Come on out and support these local businesses, and have a good time!

I am not affiliated with the sponsors, I'm just one of the regulars, and I'm just trying to help get the word out. But I can try to answer any questions.

Please feel free to share the flyer with anyone who may be interested.


----------



## koolbikes (Oct 5, 2021)

Now I know why there's no photos of this event. No one is there, someone owes me a beer.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2021)

This sounds like fun! Maybe I should start something similar out this way.... 🤔


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 6, 2021)

6 or 7 were there last night.
 Draws a Pretty regular crowd but the bikes drop off as the weather declines.


----------

